# Trolling Motor going the wrong direction?



## Inkd (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a Mercury Thruster R28 bow mount. I will admit Im new to boating and definetly the use of a foot control trolling motor. However with that being said the operation doesn't seem correct to me, any help would greatly appreciated. When I want to go forward the propeller is facing forward of the bow instead of directly behind the shaft and the propeller seems to be turning in the wrong direction if I put my tiller trolling motor side by side the propeller turn in the opposite direction. I hope this explains it properly.


----------



## Zum (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm having a hard time understanding what your trying to say...maybe it's just me.
When you try to go forward,it goes in reverse?
Is it possible that you have it hooked up to the battery in reverse?


----------



## Inkd (Jul 15, 2013)

Zum I was afraid I wasn't explaining it that well. The boat does go in the right direction but it seems that its doing it the hardway. I guess it would be like wanting to go straight you your turn your boat backwards and run it in reverse. The peddle when pressed to go forward turns the motor so that the propeller is in front of the shaft and turning the opposite direction. The direction of the propeller no matter which way your heading turns what seems to me counter clockwise.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 15, 2013)

You have your battery hooked up backwards


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 16, 2013)

X2 /\


----------



## fish devil (Jul 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322486#p322486 said:


> Captain Ahab » Yesterday, 22:29[/url]"]You have your battery hooked up backwards


 :twisted: Spot on, Capt.!!!!


----------



## T-MAN (Jul 16, 2013)

yep battery is hooked up wrong


----------



## MDCrappie (Jul 17, 2013)

If this is a foot control motor, it sounds to me as if someone has taken the head off and then did not put the direction arrow back in the correct spot. I would rotate the arrow 180 degrees and see what happens then.


----------

